# Texas Gun Laws



## squallz3r0 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi guys, i'm new to the forum and i'm going to get my first shotgun and i have a few questions about the legalities of owning a firearm in Texas.

All I plan on doing with the shotgun is using it for target practice. Are there any specific places that you're learned from experience to be good places to go shoot clay birds? Legal country sides? Basically, where can i go to shoot it legally, and do you have any good ideas on where to go to look for these spots.

Also, I'm 24, when i was 21 or so I got deferred adjudification for a felony of burgulary of a buildling (first offense, (not a bad guy, I was innnocent. Stupid friends.) Anyway, i did the probation and paid my dues to the court/city and i can officially get a job with a clear background check. Will i still be eligible to carry a firearm? Would i be limited to weapons that do not require a license to purchase or carry?

Also, what type of shotgun carries the ammo that i need to shoot skeet/different target practice shooting? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think this one is worth trusting to an internet forum. Ask your local law enforcement about the firearm first, then worry about the places to shoot.


----------



## squallz3r0 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok good advice. So what type of shotgun would i need to get to use ammo that is often used for skeet/trap shooting?


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

any shotgun will shoot your target loads (generally the lighter loads) because u definitly dont need a mag reciever if u are only doing target shooting because they never come in 3'1/2 inch anyway so the main thing u have to think about is do u want a auto, overunder/sidebyside, or a pump, or there are also single shot shotguns, it is mainly all just personal preference, i prefer a auto but i prefer it for hunting reasons because im a big waterfowl hunter, but considering u are just buying the gun for target shooting any of these types will work great for you go down to your local gun shop and try shouldering the guns and getting a feel for how they operate and how they work and see which one fits you the best


----------

